# Installed new ram, wont start, continuous beep



## alzando (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi I just installed some new ram on my computer going from 1gb (2x512mb) to 2gb (an extra 2x512mb). The memory is all Geil 512mb PC2-5300. I have tried every combination I can think of yet whenever I have the new memory installed the computer wont start and there will just be a continuous beep from my motherboard (ASUS P5nd2 -SLI). I have sent the new memory back however it was sent back to me telling me it was fine!

Does anyone have any suggestions? I would really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Post motherboard specs. You may need to adjust the memory timings to get it to work.

Check the motherboard manufacturer's combatibility list. Some RAM will not work, or will have problems with certain motherboards.

You could have a bad RAM slot on the motherboard.

You will need to test each stick one at a time in the same slot, to make certain they will all work with the board.

Are you absolutely certain all 4 sticks are exactly the same ?

Since the old pair works, trade them out for the new pair. If the are good, and exactly the same as the old pair, they should work in the old memory slots. If they do, move them to the (previously unused) memory channel and see if the new memory will work in the new channel. if they do, then the issue is not the new memory, but using more than 2 sticks at the same time.

Then focus on getting 3 sticks to play nice.

At some point things will stop working, and indicate the direction of the problem.


----------



## alzando (Jan 9, 2008)

Monty Python said:


> Post motherboard specs. You may need to adjust the memory timings to get it to work.
> 
> Check the motherboard manufacturer's combatibility list. Some RAM will not work, or will have problems with certain motherboards.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for getting back to me. My motherboard specs are:

Mainboard
Bus(es) : AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
MP Support : 1 CPU(s)
Model : P5ND2-SLI
BIOS Version : Nvidia - 42302e31
BIOS Date : 11/28/05
BIOS Vendor : Phoenix Technologies, LTD

Is that enough info?

The ram is exactly the same. I'm not sure about memory timings or how to change it. Ive tried all the different combos of ram I can think of and that you suggested. Weirdly I got three working but not four. When I swapped in the fourth and took out the third it would still work, so I have to accept that its not a problem with the ram itself, i think. :4-dontkno


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, pay more attention. First is to confirm that all 4 sticks will work by themselves, alone on the motherboard.

Have you done this ?

Second is to confirm that the 2 new sticks will work all by themselves also, in both memory channels.

Have you done this ?

The fact that 3 will work is interesting, but you haven't ruled out the possibility that one (or two) of your RAM slots are bad, and until you do, you can't start looking at the RAM as the only cause of the problem.

Verify that this is your motherboard:

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=227&l4=0&model=558&modelmenu=1

Your BIOS date is very, very old, and chances are that an update will fix this. Follow the link above, verify that you've got the right motherboard selected and then find the most recent BIOS version & post a link to it.

Not a good idea to flash it without some help in advance, if you've never done it before. Also, would be a good idea to find out if the 4 RAM stick issue is something that has been ID'd as a problem and fixed by a new BIOS.


----------



## alzando (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry, I really didn't make myself at all clear. I've tried all combinations of RAM including each by itself, one at a time in each slot, and just the two new ones. In these circumstances the RAM works. Its when I try 4 it falls over. 

That is my motherboard you have managed to find but I have to be honest with you my knowledge of tinkering with the BIOS (which now that you mention it is ancient) is quite limited as you may have guessed, as such I have found many updates (including one that mentions increased RAM compatibility) but have no idea which one to choose. The link to the updates is: 

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5ND2-SLI

Thanks for the help so far, you have obviously spent some time trying to help!


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a list of available BIOS's for your M/B. Again, triple-quadruple check you have the EXACT motherboard. In fact, this is so critical I advise you to open the case and transcribe the silk-screen model number text from the motherboard. Flashing a m/b with the wrong BIOS will make the whole thing completely unusuable, and IF you cannot find a replacement BIOS chip to replace the one that is messed up, the motherboard will be gone forever.

Scared ? Good. You should be. Don't mess this up.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5ND2-SLI

Note that the 2006/08/03 BIOS update is to "Enhance RAM compatibility". This may or may not mean to allow you to use 4 sticks of your Geil 512 Mbyte RAM, but also note there are 3 BIOS updates after that. Your BIOS is (as I mentioned) very, very old.

A BIOS version before that sets the RAM default voltage to 1.85 volts, and that is another possible reason why your RAM will not work correctly.

Check the specs of the RAM and find out if it needs 1.85 volts or more to run according to spec. Many RAM needs as much as 2.1 volts, or more.

If your RAM needs more than 1.85 volts, you might be able to get 4 sticks working without the BIOS update by changing the voltage to the RAM in the BIOS to the RAM's specs. So find out what that is.

An inadequate power supply an also be a problem, if it cannot supply enough juice to run all 4 sticks. Post your PSU specs.

Pay close attention to the above, and respond with as much detail as possible so that this will go faster for you.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

*Update*

Is this your RAM ?

http://store.geilusa.com/product.php?pid=70&xcSID=8a5035631dd78fdfbfa289db24e330e6

If so, it is only single-channel. Not very good RAM, if you ask me. That may also be a problem; if it is set to run dual-channel in the BIOS.

It's spec voltage is 1.8 volts.

Or is it this one:

http://store.geilusa.com/product.php?pid=7&xcSID=8a5035631dd78fdfbfa289db24e330e6

The first one is a single stick of 1 Gbyte, the second is 2 X 512 Mbyte, and it is dual-channel.

***Another Edit***

The following is from the 2 X 512 Mbyte RAM from Geil:



> *Important:
> Please note, all SPD for GeIL product series PC5400 DDR2 667 & above (Value & Ultra) will be tuned by safe-mode technology to ensure 100% compatibility with various supported motherboard platforms. Thus, for low latency DDR2 product series, users will need to boot up the system with the default safe-mode SPD and re-adjust the SPD back to the factory rated lower SPD in BIOS setting.
> 
> The safe-mode techique on designated DDR2 product is necessary to ensure 100% compatibility with supported motherboards when booting up the system for the first time. *Due to the fact that most motherboard manufactures do not have platforms supporting DDR2 memory modules automatically in CAS latency smaller than 5.*
> ...


What this MAY mean is that you will need to first boot to BIOS using just 2 sticks, then change the RAM timings (and possibly voltage) in the BIOS to the RAM's spec.

The bold text implies that it's possible that your motherboard may not support CAS latency of 5 automatically. Your board (given the BIOS date) is old, and the BIOS is old, so it's possible that it may not even be able to hand CAS 5 RAM very well without adjusting the timings.


----------



## alzando (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Update*



Monty Python said:


> Is this your RAM ?
> 
> http://store.geilusa.com/product.php?pid=70&xcSID=8a5035631dd78fdfbfa289db24e330e6
> 
> ...


Scared? I'm bricking it! I opened up my machine, the mother board has "P5ND2-SLI" printed on it and looks identical to that in the picture. Is there anything else that could mean they're different? 

The ram I have needs 1.8v to run according to whats written on it. 
As for my PSU I am not sure what is relevant to report, so I've tried to include a screenshot of all the info. The RAM is the same as the one in the second link, to confirm this I have also included a screenshot.

I had a look in my bios to see what the voltage was but saw nothing relating to RAM. I did see something that mentioned timings, however this was on "auto".


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, that makes much more sense. The photo of the RAM you posted is CAS 4, which is faster (tighter) than 5. Given that your BIOS is before the update to increase RAM compatibility, and the special message says explicitly that many motherboards will not use RAM at that speed at default, I think this is going to be your problem.

I'm posting this now to get something up, but am going to dig around & research a bit for more information.

I think first you should try to adjust the BIOS settings you have, as that is safer than the flash for a first-timer. If that fails, you can then try the BIOS flash.

Can you post a photo of the timing section in your BIOS ?

I was hoping for a make & model of the PSU to assess it's quality & reliability. But we know it's 500 Watts, which should be pretty good unless it's a POS no-name brand.



> Scared? I'm bricking it! I opened up my machine, the mother board has "P5ND2-SLI" printed on it and looks identical to that in the picture. Is there anything else that could mean they're different?


No. The silkscreened printing is the most reliable way of ID-ing a m/b. I assume if there were some secondary revision numbers (like "Rev 1A") you would have mentioned it.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

*Memory ID & specifications.*

http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/50




> PC2-5300 667MHz 4-4-4-12 / PC2-5300 667MHz 5-5-5-15
> 
> - Available in 512MB(256MBx2 )SKU# GX25125300DC (CL4-4-4-12), SKU# GX25125300LDC (CL5-5-5-15)
> *1GB(512MBX2) - SKU# GX21GB5300DC (CL4-4-4-12)*, SKU# GX21GB5300LDC (CL5-5-5-15)
> ...


Good News. It's Dual Channel, non-ECC and Un-buffered and rated at CL4-4-4-12 (pretty tight timings).

These are the numbers you will need to plug into your BIOS. I'd start at 1.8 volts, and increase to 1.9 if that fails. Generally, you need a tad more voltage to get tighter timings, and going up .1 volt higher than spec (2.0) won't cause you any harm, if necessary to see if 4 sticks will run.

If it won't run 4-4-4-12 at even 2.0 volts, then loosen timings to 5-5-5-15 at 1.8 volts. Increase by increments of .1 volt to a max of 2.0 volts if necessary. If it won't run that loose, and at that voltage, then I'd say you will need to flash & update the BIOS.

Also, it is good for you to know that you have "FBGA" chips. The manufacturer of the memory chips can indicate how overclockable the RAM is, should you want to play in that direction. I've never heard of these chips, btw, but I am no expert on OCing.


----------



## alzando (Jan 9, 2008)

I had a look at the timings section but am not sure what to change any of it to. I have included a picture of the timings section, of a voltage section (I have no idea where I change the voltage for the RAM), and of my main screen of my bios to give you a rough idea where things may be. 

My PSU is Arctic Cooling and fairly new, I can't remember the make, but if its essential I can take it out of my tower to look (its a bit of a pain). 

There were no secondary numbers on the motherboard.

Again thanks for the help, really appreciate it.


----------

